# a first time for everything



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 11, 2009)

I was nervous posting this as I know you guys and can see where this could lead and I am warning you, dont start any SH*@.
      This is a first, I got a request to make a fairy door as a housewarming gift. I'd heard of Gnome door and houses, but not fairy doors. After researching it, there is a whole community ,like penmakers, devoted to anything to do with Fairies. I assure you, I am not joining the IAF (International Association of faeries).   
This was bought for $35.00 , 6"X9", about $2.00 in hardware,  scrap old oak and 1.5 hrs to make.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 11, 2009)

I like the door.  I would rather have a fairie door then a gnome door.  Is it mounted to a wall and is there an opening once the door is open?


----------



## maxman400 (Nov 12, 2009)

NICE!! You did a "Fairy Good Job".  LOL


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 12, 2009)

It is mounted to a wall, often as of late, to cover useless phone jacks. It is hung or securred to a wall either by picture hook or two sided tape or your choice of other attachment. It is usually nearer the floor, though not required and is often hung outside near the front door. 
Some meake them so they open but really all you'll see is the wall or the phone jack or whatever you're covering up, so I make mine to stay closed. It really can be opened by a fairy, anyway, so they say!


nava1uni said:


> I like the door.  I would rather have a fairie door then a gnome door.  Is it mounted to a wall and is there an opening once the door is open?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 12, 2009)

maxman400 said:


> NICE!! You did a "Fairy Good Job".  LOL



ha ha .. faery funny :tongue:


----------



## nwcatman (Nov 12, 2009)

do they have fairy parades too?


----------



## snyiper (Nov 12, 2009)

Interesting.... Fairy nice  whats next Fairy windows, lil fairy houses (for birds outside)? You know someone was going to stir the pot....LOL


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 12, 2009)

It takes a Fairy active imagination to come up with that ideal----stirring the pot Never


----------



## Chief Hill (Nov 12, 2009)

WOW!! I don't Knome if I could make a door like that though. My tools don't work well with pink pixy fairy dust all over them.  LOL


----------



## USAFVET98 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bwahahaha...



Chief Hill said:


> WOW!! I don't Knome if I could make a door like that though. My tools don't work well with pink pixy fairy dust all over them.  LOL


----------



## bkersten (Nov 12, 2009)

Finishing touch - scale pen and scratch pad for visitors


----------



## penhead (Nov 12, 2009)

Let me say that is a beautiful piece of work..!

But, umm, this is a fairy new subject...sooooo, i guess i don't understand...if the door is on the inside of the house...where does the door open to..??


----------



## LandfillLumber (Nov 12, 2009)

I know a little girl that would really like that.I may have to make one myself.Nice job as always Glenn.Victor


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 12, 2009)

I hear , wherever it hangs, it opens to or from wherever the fairy wants. 



penhead said:


> Let me say that is a beautiful piece of work..!
> 
> But, umm, this is a fairy new subject...sooooo, i guess i don't understand...if the door is on the inside of the house...where does the door open to..??


----------



## simomatra (Nov 12, 2009)

Fairy good Glenn, when are the IAF chapters happening?


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice job Glenn!!

"IAF (International Association of faeries)" LOL:biggrin:  

BTW, I did not find an IAF (or a Glenn McCullough registered there), but there is  www.fairylove.com...
For those who are interested, check out the links. There are four pages of them!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 12, 2009)

This isn't going to be like another pendant craze, is it????????????????????


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 12, 2009)

hilltopper46 said:


> This isn't going to be like another pendant craze, is it????????????????????



You can get a fairy on a mandrel, but they don't survive long


----------



## maxman400 (Nov 12, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> You can get a fairy on a mandrel, but they don't survive long



Charlie you missed that one.. 
You can get a fairy on a mandrel, but they don't survive.."Fairy".. long.
My MOM is dying laughing, and she is daring me to try and make one.
I just think she wants one, so I will try my fairy best.


----------



## maxman400 (Nov 12, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> Nice job Glenn!!
> 
> "IAF (International Association of faeries)" LOL:biggrin:
> 
> ...


*DAWN!!! *that was scary!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 12, 2009)

Dawn,
     I was worried about the guys here, not you.... please dont encourage them!




PR_Princess said:


> Nice job Glenn!!
> 
> "IAF (International Association of faeries)" LOL:biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 12, 2009)

It takes a real man, certain of his masculinity, to make one... so if you dont, then we'll know.



maxman400 said:


> Charlie you missed that one..
> You can get a fairy on a mandrel, but they don't survive.."Fairy".. long.
> My MOM is dying laughing, and she is daring me to try and make one.
> I just think she wants one, so I will try my fairy best.


----------



## maxman400 (Nov 12, 2009)

Fairy well, I will give it a try, will post when I am done.


----------



## CSue (Nov 12, 2009)

:rotfl: ROTFL


----------



## Fred (Nov 12, 2009)

I like the thing. My ferocious cat would love to sit there just waiting, and waiting ... of course it would scare the living hell out of her IF something - anything - opened it up!

I may have to make her one ASAP!


----------



## TedM (Nov 13, 2009)

Great looking faerie door! 

My wife and I made several of these for gifts last Christmas. They're great fun to make and they were well received.

Here's a link to photos of the ones we made - http://www.woodworkersguide.com/2009/01/25/faerie-doors-for-family-and-friends/


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 13, 2009)

Glenn McCullough said:


> Dawn,
> I was worried about the guys here, not you.... please dont encourage them!



Hehehe :tongue:


----------



## artme (Nov 13, 2009)

Never heard of fairy doors

That´s fair enough, neither have I.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Nov 13, 2009)

You should totally make em some fairy small furniture for when they stop by. 


cool door! neat idea. I want to make my kid brother one, only a little bigger, and call it the "Boogie man door". Then Lag bolt it to the wall in his bedroom while he is at school! Make it with cracks in between the slats, and mount a couple of red LED lights inside, with a remote switch! Man that would be fun!


----------



## mywoodshopca (Nov 13, 2009)

Glenn McCullough said:


> I was nervous posting this as I know you guys and can see where this could lead and I am warning you, dont start any SH*@.
> This is a first, I got a request to make a fairy door as a housewarming gift. I'd heard of Gnome door and houses, but not fairy doors. After researching it, there is a whole community ,like penmakers, devoted to anything to do with Fairies. I assure you, I am not joining the IAF (International Association of faeries).
> This was bought for $35.00 , 6"X9", about $2.00 in hardware, scrap old oak and 1.5 hrs to make.


 

Looks great!!

I made a bunch of the Gnome doors (11" high, 7.5" wide, 1.5" thick) and they sell pretty quick. 

My kids love theirs. 3-4 years later, they still visit the gnomes (small gnome statues standing by the door and the bridge) and play around the door out in the yard.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 20, 2009)

It's a great looking door Glenn.  I love Fairies!..I guess you probably could have figured that out on your own though.  I would join your IAF!  The greatest thing about fairies is that they stimulate the imagination. I have done alot of faerie research for my projects, and it's very interesting to learn just how fun and imaginative fairies can be.  Some people take them way too seriously..I just like the "fun" side of things.


----------

